
In the Land of Denial on Climate Change - ColinWright
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/07/opinion/in-the-land-of-denial-on-climate-change.html?_r=1
======
rnadna
Good article. Too bad the nutjob repubs don't read the NYT.

~~~
TNO
Thanks to the log in page, neither do I

